# Air Filter for HS1132TA?



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I am preparing equipment for this coming winter including the Honda HS1132TA.

I bought it used but in nearly pristine condition.

I noticed for the first time yesterday that it has an air filter cover, but there is no air filter in it.

Should there be an air filter?

And if so, what do you recommend?

P.S. Shining the [email protected] light in the cloudy night sky...


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

honda snowblower engines do not have air filters. Not required for winter conditions.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Prime!
I was wondering about that.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually probably 99.9% of walk behind snowblowers do not have air filters.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

YSHSfan said:


> Actually probably 99.9% of walk behind snowblowers do not have air filters.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The why of it is this. It's possible for the engine to suck into the filter some of the misting snow coming out of the chute and plug and or freeze up the filter and choke out/kill the engine. There also isn't as much concern about dirt in the air as you're normally using it when there is snow covering everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The why of it is this. It's possible for the engine to suck into the filter some of the misting snow coming out of the chute and plug and or freeze up the filter and choke out/kill the engine. There also isn't as much concern about dirt in the air as you're normally using it when there is snow covering everything.


And the converse is true, for example, when using a garden tiller. With all the dust and dirty flying around, nicer tillers have 2-stage air cleaners, usually a foam and a pleated paper element. Take a look at Honda's FRC800, which even has a 'cyclone' pre-cleaner that uses the intake suction of the engine to swirl and collect dirt before it goes through the filters:









​​


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I would not run any engine without an air filter no matter the season. 
As much as the John Deere LA115 is money pit(and I keep hoping it gets stolen) 
the engine has yet to croak from snow injestion. 
If I had the precleaner I would still use an air filter anyway, there cheap insurance.
As a matter of fact an oil bath engine cleaner is ideal under all circumstances and
weather conditions


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

leonz said:


> I would not run any engine without an air filter no matter the season.


If you want your walk behind snowblower to have an air filter, you will have to find the way to add a filter, as 99.9% of walk behind snowblowers are designed to operate and come without an air filter from the factory.

Now, if it is an attachment added to a lawn/garden tractor, commercial ZTR or walk behind mower or tiller, yes you will likely still use the air filter in winter.
:snow48:


----------



## Splicer (Nov 8, 2019)

*Berryman B12*

Where do I spray the fuel line cleaner into an HS1132 TA since there is no air filter?


----------

